# Copper & Black Lucite



## LanceD (May 12, 2006)

Black  Lucite with new copper plated Baron. Closed end design with Blue Lapis stone embedded on the end. Any and all comments welcome.
Thanks for taking the time to look.

Lance


----------



## gerryr (May 12, 2006)

[]First class stuff.  I like that.  The bead looks nice and I don't even much care for them.[:0]


----------



## Johnathan (May 12, 2006)

Very nice work. I would not have used such a bright blue but it looks great. Is there also a stone on the cap? Maybe that's just a reflection. Anyway, the pens looks nice.[8D]


----------



## challagan (May 12, 2006)

Nice that black and copper is a rich look. Very nice!

corey


----------



## Pipes (May 12, 2006)

You asked for opions WELL I love the pen ! EXCEPT the blue stone til then it was pefect IMHO only now !! I guess Iam saying I would not of added the stone I showed my wife  and she agrees !! But to each h his own !! I would a used somthing a bit well like a clear chrystal or even a tiny diamond .EXCELENT work Pen looks great I like the copper and black combo !!




http://affordablepipes.com/


----------



## Jim15 (May 12, 2006)

Nice looking pen.

jim


----------



## EdwinSSIV (May 12, 2006)

Very nice looking pen.


----------



## Deere41h (May 12, 2006)

Very nicely done.  I think the copper goes real well with the black lucite.  That is some of my favorite material.  Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## airrat (May 12, 2006)

I like it.  If people dont like so bright of a blue, might look for a stone that has a secondary color.

Great job!


----------



## ncseeker (May 12, 2006)

Nicely done !!  I love the look of the copper against the black.  I'm going to have to try this combination of materials.


----------



## alamocdc (May 12, 2006)

Very nice, Lance! First class all the way. BTW, when did BB start selling copper Barons and how did I miss it?


----------



## Huzzah (May 12, 2006)

I like that a lot, very nice combination.  I'm not sold on the blue on the end though.


----------



## Huzzah (May 12, 2006)

I posted it a couple of weeks ago, you must have missed it!!  Link to Post



> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br />Very nice, Lance! First class all the way. BTW, when did BB start selling copper Barons and how did I miss it?


----------



## alamocdc (May 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Huzzah_
> <br />I posted it a couple of weeks ago, you must have missed it!!  Link to Post
> 
> 
> ...



Man, I hate getting older!!! I DID see that. Going through the links reminded me. [B)] Chaulk another one up to sometimers.


----------



## woodmarc (May 12, 2006)

Very nice pen!

Since blue is my favorite color, I Like it.  a Nice touch IMHO.


----------



## Ron Mc (May 12, 2006)

Absolutely beautiful. Very classy looking pen and I love the blue on the end!


----------



## wags54 (May 12, 2006)

Very nice pen, rich looking well done clean look.


----------



## L32 (May 13, 2006)

Very Eye cathing, I must say the stone detracts from the simple beauty of the pen But it is one of the more beautiful pens I have seen anyone display here[]


----------



## OSCAR15 (May 13, 2006)

I am no fan of acrylics, lucite etc...BUT this pen is elegant, beautiful and classic..ALL AT THE SAME TIME!


----------



## Radman (May 13, 2006)

Nice lines. Classy and well done. That one's a keeper!


----------



## dwpenworks (May 13, 2006)

Thats it.  Now I gotta learn how to do one.  My wife will not be happy.  She already complains that I am not with her enough.  Fantastic job, Beautiful pen.


----------



## wayneis (May 13, 2006)

The shape that you turned on the bottom is very nice, the pen overall is great but I do not care for the stone, that takes away from the beauty in my opinion.

Wayne


----------



## LanceD (May 13, 2006)

Thanks Everyone for all of the comments. I think something just a little more subtle would have looked a little better. I have some "cats eye" stones that probably would have been a  better match with the copper plating. But when looking at it in person it really doesn't look too gaudy. Again I appreciate all of the nice comments[].


----------



## knottyharry (May 14, 2006)

Very classy looking pen....
I like the flow of it.
Harry


----------



## elody21 (May 14, 2006)

Stunning!! I love using gems!!


----------



## PenWorks (May 14, 2006)

Very sharp Lance, I really like the combo


----------



## terry q (May 14, 2006)

That is really classy looking.  However I don't care for the blue stone but that wouldn't stop me from showing it off and using it.

Terry


----------



## csb333 (May 15, 2006)

I saw it in the Photos section and was hoping that you posted it here so I could comment. That is one FINE looking pen! The only thing wrong with it is that it isn't in MY pocket.- Chris


----------



## wpenm (May 15, 2006)

Great job and the pictures are fantastic.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (May 17, 2006)

suh weet!


----------

